# Our new song on youtube to some pics of our little area of Canada



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's my band "The Burn Ins" newest song recorded last week by a guy down in California. He produced, recorded, mixed and mastered us, which was nice for us to not have to arrange and decide everything ourselves this time. It was pretty fun.
Anyways, what is interesting about this is that all the guitar parts on this recording were done on the middle pickup of my strat plugged straight into my Trainwreck Liverpool clone all with the same amp settings and the guitar volume all the way up. All the difference in tone was done with just picking/strumming strength. 

I hope you like it! 
rocky mountain blue - YouTube


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Right on! Great song. I love the band name too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Your tone is massive, I am jelly. Nice tune, real nice mix too.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great song. Loved the vocals, nice mix as well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice sound. Tight band, good vocals that aren't mixed too loud (unlike most modern music), the drums sound real (not like cardboard boxes like in pop music), good guitar tone throughout. I'm listening on Yorkville powered monitors, cranked, very listenable stuff.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! You are too nice! I suppose people around these parts are too polite to say much if they do hate it.
Ya, I was pleased with the overall mixing done this time. You can hear our previous album on itunes, and I'd say these new songs sound more cohesive in the mix thanks to Scott Lack. He was saying that you can generally tell a good studio engineer/producer by the quality of drum tone they can capture, so it is interesting you mention the drums (I guess he would especially not want to let that slip).


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the overall mix, nobody to loud, the drums where they should be providing rhythm not drowning everything else out. I really like the vocals IMO they had feeling like the singer knew the place well. Nicely done.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome - great song.


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Fantastic, great sounding song and band


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! Our other new song ("Hear You") is here for download:
The Burn Ins | Hear You | CD Baby Music Store
We haven't made a youtube slideshow for it yet, but it should be soon.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Good tune, good mix, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> Thanks guys! You are too nice! I suppose people around these parts are too polite to say much if they do hate it.
> Ya, I was pleased with the overall mixing done this time. You can hear our previous album on itunes, and I'd say these new songs sound more cohesive in the mix thanks to Scott Lack. He was saying that you can generally tell a good studio engineer/producer by the quality of drum tone they can capture, so it is interesting you mention the drums (I guess he would especially not want to let that slip).


I did think that the mix was first rate but the song near the end realy screams for some "blues belting" vocals that the lead girl tries but never delivers.
WHat comes to mind is some Janis Joplin type belting out....thats the best I can describe it for now.
Keep on rockin....

G.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> I did think that the mix was first rate but the song near the end realy screams for some "blues belting" vocals that the lead girl tries but never delivers.
> WHat comes to mind is some Janis Joplin type belting out....thats the best I can describe it for now.
> Keep on rockin....
> 
> G.


I think you are right! I've been feeling that the song really needs to build some emotional intensity going into the final choruses. I think it could be done vocally like you describe. The original intention was to have a new guitar riff develop towards the end, but with all the other things happening in the song, that didn't happen. I think we will come up with some different ideas for doing this live. It won't end up like this recording, especially if it is going to be just the 3 of us all the time.


----------

